# Go ahead, sue me



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> yep,get sued even if you say hi


This quote is from  George , obviously, I copied it (for later use) but I'm not sure what thread it came from. Sorry, George. My bad .

Nonetheless , the context was, that we need to be very, very careful of what we say to pax, in case offence is taken. I can see how this may be a concern for some. There are a lot of snowflakes out there who are unable to bear the least exposure to warmth. Their loss. And indeed, it is also our loss, as we have these foolish pax who; well let's face it, they stuff it up for everybody - if not treated correctly . And therein, I believe is the answer.

If I may, I would just like to give a couple of examples from the last couple of days. The first was a request for Locky - yes, Locky with a 'ck'.










At this point, I have to admit that I have a weakness for seeing a pickup request - a name - and then going into flights of fancy. This is not something that is good or bad, or ordinary or exceptional, it is just the way it is. I accept it for what it is. I see a lucky rider's name and then, I start to roll the name around in my head, I start to imagine what he or she may look like, their demeanor, their natural scent...and so it goes.

There are, of course, a million unknowns. The correlation of imagined (or otherwise) qualities between a name and an actual person, is never an exact science. Nonetheless, it never, ever diminishes the fun that you are able to have in your creative mind whilst on the 4 or 5 minutes journey to collect and engage with your lucky rider. This is something in which I actively participate with my subconcious. Let it roll, baby roll 

And so.... the particular rider on this occasion, which I think was last Thursday, was Locky. As soon as the name came up; which I assumed was an abbreviation for Lachlan; I had a principal factor at play and it relates to an insurance company. So, immediately on accepting the request, a commercial is playing in my head 'Locky...You're with AAMI'.










I know......It is ridiculous. It is childish. But our imaginations, and our imaginings are very powerful things. They have lifted us from the slime to the skies, and beyond. And so, the AAMI jingle (and the AAMI babe's jiggle) were playing over and over in my mind, whilst on my way to pick up Locky.

By the time I pulled up to pick up lucky Locky, I was in full flight. It is just as well I wasn't wearing a white blouse with um.....never mind.
Locky opened the car door and I phrased my introduction as a question. Locky?
You're with AAMI!

Childish? Yes. Funny? Yes. We both proceeded to piss ourselves laughing and we had a blast for the entirity of his trip. As it turns out this guy manages a pub.  A very, very dangerous friendship to make. 
I suppose my point; if there ever was one, is that a smile, a laugh, and a downright ridiculous outlook can and will give a great entree to many an adventure.

Just on that point about jiggle, have you ever seen the videos of our Aussie hurdler babe Michelle Jenneke doing her warmup dance.....What to say.... Go Michelle!

Anyhow. Some thoughts from Saturday afternoon just passed. The Royal Adelaide Show has kicked off and the weather is absolutely beautiful. This is the second calender day of Spring. There are blossoms on the apple and almond trees, the rebirth of nature is imminent and the warmer weather is just around the corner.

There is the whole resurgance, the whole revival after everything has been so dormant for the winter. Just last night (Friday) with the balmy first day of Spring, the positive demeanor of riders was palpable. People in the city were happy to stay and shop, drink and eat as the weather becomes their friend again. Rushing home to escape the dark and the cold and the wet is, once again to be a memory of winter.

Early Saturday evening. A rider request for Bruna!
I have never had a request for a Bruna. I am very familiar with the name, but it is not common, and it conjures up all sorts of latin thoughts. Best we not explore those thoughts too deeply. Anyway, on receiving Bruna's request, my imagination was sent into overdrive and the thoughts and ideas, the tunes and the dialogues are all starting to dwell and swell up in my mind and I started singing that old tune 'Jeepers Creepers' but substituting Bruna and under the doona, sooner.

I know  Hopeless!
I picked up Bruna. She, of the dark hair, was a joy. I will leave it at that.










Earlier in the day (Saturday), I had a request from Sue .

Now, this was indeed a delight.  A real delight. I have been wanting to meet with and fulfil a trip with Sue for some time. Would this be our opportunity to finally exchange more than cursory virtual glances? As it happened, Sue was a little more outside my reach than I am used to. As the distance was further and the time taken to get to her was in excess of my usual MO, she further piqued my interest. With an expectation of wonderful things for both of us, I set off to sweep Sue off her feet. As you can see from the screenshot, Pamela, Heather and Jennifer beckoned on the way, but I decided to forsake all others for Sue.










After driving more than my regular time and distance to my envisaged lover awaiting deliverance, I was greeted by another who informed me that Sue was new to all this; she was a new rider, and she wasn't ready at this time. Would I wait for her? Well, yes I would and please let her know that her desire is my desire to deliver. Another time perhaps, and I will await her request.

And so George, I suppose what I am trying to say thoughout this dialogue, is that very often, people will 'ride with you' if given the opportunity to be engaged and entertained.


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

By george you are an entertaining chap, keep them flowing JG.

Bit weird however you were still thing about Sue at 2am (there is treatment for that)


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

He's only human


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

prk said:


> He's only human


Very, very human. 
.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This quote is from  George , obviously, I copied it (for later use) but I'm not sure what thread it came from. Sorry, George. My bad .
> 
> Nonetheless , the context was, that we need to be very, very careful of what we say to pax, in case offence is taken. I can see how this may be a concern for some. There are a lot of snowflakes out there who are unable to bear the least exposure to warmth. Their loss. And indeed, it is also our loss, as we have these foolish pax who; well let's face it, they stuff it up for everybody - if not treated correctly . And therein, I believe is the answer.
> 
> ...


Nice short story read.....To be honest, when I first saw your lengthy comments and posts I thought you were a weirdo, lol. But now I enjoy your write ups, gives me something to read in between trips, very entertaining and much better than wasting data on YouTube videos. 

I picked up a guy from a bottle-o, he had a 6pk and I asked him if he was going home to hang out with his mates and looked at the 6pk. I kicked myself for saying that, it just slipped out cause I was feeling cheeky. I'm sure if he was an alky he would've been offended by that. It's hard work thinking about what I'm gonna say before I say it, concentrate on the road and make conversation all at once.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> Nice short story read.....To be honest, when I first saw your lengthy comments and posts I thought you were a weirdo, lol. But now I enjoy your write ups, gives me something to read in between trips, very entertaining and much better than wasting data on YouTube videos.
> 
> I picked up a guy from a bottle-o, he had a 6pk and I asked him if he was going home to hang out with his mates and looked at the 6pk. I kicked myself for saying that, it just slipped out cause I was feeling cheeky. I'm sure if he was an alky he would've been offended by that. It's hard work thinking about what I'm gonna say before I say it, concentrate on the road and make conversation all at once.


Thanks, [COLOR=#5900b3][B] Angel[/B] [/COLOR] That is a nice thing to say.

With the six pac, I think if you looked at mine (you would be awesomated ) and then suggested I was going to hang out with my mates, I would be a little disappointed  However.......if you looked at my six pac and then wanted me to hang out with you .......entirely different matter.
Oh hang on, are we talking about a six pack of beer? 

Cheeky is good. I don't think you should be too worried about that. If one is offended, too bad - his / her loss. The next one will 'get it'. I think it is extremely important to keep yourself entertained so that you are in the right frame of mind to keep your pax entertained.

A lot of people think I am a weirdo, believe me 
.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

prk said:


> He's only human


No one would sue a "sue-who"!


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks, [COLOR=#5900b3][B] Angel[/B] [/COLOR] That is a nice thing to say.
> 
> With the six pac, I think if you looked at mine (you would be awesomated ) and then suggested I was going to hang out with my mates, I would be a little disappointed  However.......if you looked at my six pac and then wanted me to hang out with you .......entirely different matter.
> Oh hang on, are we talking about a six pack of beer?
> ...


Lol!


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A lot of people think I am a weirdo, believe me
> .


who wants to be "normal" anyway?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Im in stitches,dont know where u have the time to write that.Mr Galt keep trying,im amazed,u make me laugh



Who is John Galt? said:


> This quote is from  George , obviously, I copied it (for later use) but I'm not sure what thread it came from. Sorry, George. My bad .
> 
> Nonetheless , the context was, that we need to be very, very careful of what we say to pax, in case offence is taken. I can see how this may be a concern for some. There are a lot of snowflakes out there who are unable to bear the least exposure to warmth. Their loss. And indeed, it is also our loss, as we have these foolish pax who; well let's face it, they stuff it up for everybody - if not treated correctly . And therein, I believe is the answer.
> 
> ...


I am in stitches Galt,your imagination is huge


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I took out a subscription to the New Yorker because I wanted to read good writing each week. These days, I read good writing each day in the posts of Who is John Galt?.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I took out a subscription to the New Yorker because I wanted to read good writing each week. These days, I read good writing each day in the posts of Who is John Galt?.


That is a huge endorsement  [COLOR=#5900b3][B]Jack [/B][/COLOR]. Thank you.
Maybe, I should be sending articles to the New Yorker. 
.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That is a huge endorsement  [COLOR=#5900b3][B]Jack [/B][/COLOR]. Thank you.
> Maybe, I should be sending articles to the New Yorker.
> .


MR Galt,you true comedy show,it takes brain and cell to waffle.Inventive little vegemite



prk said:


> who wants to be "normal" anyway?


The Who Is J Galt is a God!

Folks Two Men i love here a Th Galt and BreadWater,truly love


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

prk said:


> who wants to be "normal" anyway?


Not I said the fly!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> MR Galt,you true comedy show,it takes brain and cell to waffle.Inventive little vegemite
> 
> The Who Is J Galt is a God!
> 
> Folks Two Men i love here a Th Galt and BreadWater,truly love


.
Thanks, George. 
Appreciated. 
.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Thanks, George.
> Appreciated.
> .


your cool john,all good mate



george manousaridis said:


> your cool john,all good mate


lol,mate we can understand all our threads in humor and glory .


----------

